# IDS dla firmy

## nostromo2

Witam serdecznie!

Panie i Panowie, 

dostałem za zadanie znalezienia skutecznego systemu IDS dla firmy.

Szczerze przyznam że zaciekawiło mnie to przedsięwzięcie i chciałbym pogłębić swoją wiedzę na ten temat.

Macie zapewne dużo większe doświadczenie niż ja, i liczył bym na jakąś podpowiedź i ukierunkowanie w temacie.

Maszyna, na której chcę popełnić instalację to Dell PowerEdge 2650 z Gentoo

Prosiłbym o jakiekolwiek informację z własnego doświadczenia (było by super!) lub materiały w temacie.

Pozdrawiam

Mateusz

----------

## Jacekalex

Snort + snorsam lub guardian.pl.

Zamiast Snorta można użyć Suricaty -świeży projekt, zapowiada się nieźle.

HoneyD.

Psad i Fwsnort.

Można też zaprząc Squida + Clamav lub Dansguardian albo Havp, robiąc dość skuteczny  serwer proxy filtrujący śmieci.

Do wyboru, do koloru.

----------

